# Planning a weekend detailing



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Planning on spending a weekend on detailing the car in about a months time so I'm going to start getting a few bits together. After reading a fair few threads I've come up with the following plan although its missing some sort of scratch / swirl remover. Also is there any way to simplify it a bit?

Snow foam
Rinse with cold water
Wash with Gold class shampoo
Rinse and dry
AG Intensive tar remover
Wash with Gold class shampoo
Rinse and dry
Iron X
Rinse
Clay
Wash with Gold class shampoo
Rinse and dry
AG Super Resin Polish
AG HD wax
Turtle Wax Tyre Dressing


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not a bog fan of the SRG leaves to much dust for me 
As for swirls and scratches you are wasting your time on Audi paint with out a DA polisher


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

The SRP has fillers in it which should help with the swirls. 
It looks like you'd be drying it too much but looks a good start for a solid over all detail. If it were me I'd do the following.

Snow foam
Rinse
AG Intensive tar remover
Rinse
Iron X
Rinse
Wash with Gold class shampoo
Possibly rinse again
Clay
Rinse and dry
AG Super Resin Polish
AG HD wax
Turtle Wax Tyre Dressing


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying a da polisher, watched vids etc on you tube and doesn't look to bad and the results speak for themselves. If I was to use one can anyone recommend one which doesn't cost a fortune and a good product to use with it.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

You're probably best off looking on detailing world. DAS pro 6 seems like a favourite


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> You're probably best off looking on detailing world. DAS pro 6 seems like a favourite


Yep the Das 6 is a good DA to start with


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I assume I'd use the da polisher after i'd clayed the car and given it another was and dry? What would be a good product to use with the polisher?


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

No need to wash the car after claying mate. I use the Megs microfiber system with my das6 and it gave a great result 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok so after reading through suggestions and other related threads on this forum and others here's where I'm at:

1.	Snow foam - lance
2.	Wash with Gold class shampoo - 2 x lamb's wool mitt, 2 buckets with grit guards
3.	Rinse
4.	AG Intensive tar remover - microfiber cloth
5.	Rinse
6.	Iron X - microfiber cloth
7.	Rinse
8.	Wash with Gold class shampoo - lamb's wool mitt, 2 x buckets with grit guards
9.	Rinse
10.	Clay bar & detailing spray, microfiber cloth
11. - Da polisher, detailing tape
12.	AG Super Resin Polish - 2 x microfiber cloths
13.	1st coat of wax - AG HD wax - 2 x microfiber cloths
14.	2nd coat of wax - AG HD wax - 2 x microfiber cloths
15.	Windows - 
16.	Lights & number plates - 
17.	Exhaust - Autosol - microfiber cloth
18.	Tyre's - Turtle Wax Tyre Dressing - microfiber cloth

I've tried to list each stage / part of vehicle, product and what I'd need to apply each product. Can people please fill in any gaps I might have... cheers guys


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Got the das6 pro with the megs microfibre pad massive difference over the foam pads

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------

